# Pro String pics



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

They included the D-loop material , peep serving material and this cool ProString logo with my order. I alway end up choosing the color D-loop it gives the string a bit more flare.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

A before pic of factory standard


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

After ProStrings pic .. Yellow and Green variated black combo. By the way Shel was not exactly sure about one serving length so he sent me a Email with a simple diagram to make sure I got precisely what I wanted.Here is some contact info. http://www.prostring.com/products.html 
or call 320-679-2843


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

They do an awesome job.I cant wait to get my new set in Shel is surprising me with the color.You cant beat there quality and customer service is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Whitetail99 :

truly looks great with yellow/green ProStrings : nice quality work   

My local dealer offers Dartons... but dont move many. Newest model they show is the past Typhoon...

like the specs. on Tempest, just never held one yet... had a Maverick a few years back, BH very low. Still was a shooter... 


more "PICS" if possible... with full Tempest "side-view"

thanks again,
d'x


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I will post some new pics this weekend . So far the Tempest is shaping up to nose out the Tundra. It will take a lot of shooting for me to really come to a conclusion.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

whitetail99 said:


> I will post some new pics this weekend . So far the Tempest is shaping up to nose out the Tundra. It will take a lot of shooting for me to really come to a conclusion.



You fricking serious!!! Even with the shorter ATA and shorter Brace you still think it's even in the same ballpark as the Tundra? Oh, what IBO speeds are getting with that Tempest. I have a buddy who's getting 284 with a 28" draw, super ball peep, string loop, at IBO specs. That sound about right?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

One more thing, are you shooting at Adams this weekend?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Its sort of strange that the Tempest feels as good as the Tundra. I will have to a side by side with the same everything to make up my mind this summer. ADAMS no way!! Full Quiver is a must shoot. If you want to try out your open class glutes they are going to have a $250.00 pay out for first place. Check out this link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=286462


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

WT99,
The new stringset looks nice. Did you chrono the bow before and after? I noticed in the "after" pic that you hadn't replaced the factory speednocks; do you think they're not worth having?

A side question: IIRC, you have both the STS and Windstalker on your Tundra. This winter, with my cold weather clothing on, I had a bit of a problem with string slap from my Maverick. I'm thinking that an STS might be a solution. Do you think the rear mount STS would work on the Maverick (short bh)? Also, how essential is the Windstalker? It seems like several shooters like to pair the two devices.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

GVDocHoliday 
I shot the Full Quiver fund raiser Saturday and they have lots of great donations for raffle. If anyone is close enough I would recommend they stop by and buy a few tickets. New bows , muzzleloader gear and clothing.

dartman
Yes I did crony it before and after I lost 6 fps with out the speed nocks {25 grains or 7 eliminator button}. With the 7 eliminator buttons I gain a extra 2 fps over the factory strings. STS and hunting are a must for me now. Last year I shot this doe on the left side of the tree stand I was in and that STS kept the string from smacking my sleeve on the shot. I have noticed that when I get string / sleeve contact the broad head hits left of its target{sometime as much as 8" at 30 yards}. Thw Windstalker are on three of my bows now. They have a several benefits that I want. First less noise and movement. Second greater left / right consistency. In 3D a 1/2" is a lot and when the Windstalker helps reduce torque threw the shot it adds up to a higher score. The Windstalker and STS are now on all my bows because the combo provide better accuracy thus greater enjoyment!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Here is another pic


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

It sounds like the benefits of the speednocks are real; 8 f/s is nothing to sneeze at. I guess the net gain of 2 f/s over the factory setup is due to the 8125 string material vs. the factory 450+. I'm still running factory strings on my Maverick; apart from some serving separation where the power cable makes the most radical bend around the module, they've held up quite well. In your experience, then, is 8125 creep resistant enough for the CPS bows? I know my old Lightning demands the ultimate in creep resistance but I would expect the CPS to be easier on strings (aside from the serving separation issue).

Is that a double-STS in the pics? It does sound like the STS will take care of my string slap problem. It also sounds like the Windstalker could be worthwhile; less torque and less noise are definitely good things. I guess I'll have to pick up the phone and do some shopping this week.

I'm also ordering a 65% module for my Maverick. I expect it to reduce torque (at full draw) a bit and it should give me a few extra f/s. I also have a hunch that it might be easier on the power cable serving.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

What # module are you looking for? I have one that might fit. I will add that when I have shot the the CPS system with 65% modules and have always when back to the 75%. I shot one 3D season with the 65% on my Darton Cyclone 3D and did well but for 6 fps I just ended up going back to the 75%. PM me with the module # and I will check to see what I have.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I was shooting my bows today outside and in the sun. The color combo that is shown above is beautifull indeed. Thank You ProString:wink:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Just a summer Pro String up date. The set I have on my Darton Tempest are rock solid. I think I might have shot more this year than ever before. The peep and D-loop have not moved. That kind of consistency is a huge confidence build when I travel to a 3D shoot.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*ProString*

They are great, aren't they.

The most I ever have to shoot them in is about 2 dozen shots.


----------

